

Comcast About to Screw Customer's Charging for Bandwidth - hithon
http://imgur.com/SUWB2mw
This means that any customers that use Dropbox, Google Drive, or other backup services will need to most likely stop using those.  They are also going to charge for video streaming and download, EXCEPT from their Xfinity on-demand service.  There goes Netflix and Hulu.<p>Most people that work from from home average well above 300GB&#x2F;mo.<p>Ridiculous!
======
hallowtech
They were already doing this. Maybe in just some places I guess? Previously
their cap was 250GB and they would call or threaten disconnect if you hit that
multiple months. Then they switched to the block plan where you could go over
and just get the extra charge instead of the threats. Then for a good while
(up to now, last I checked) they completely put the cap on hold, I'm guessing
to test how customers were impacted?? But now perhaps they're either rolling
out the block plan everywhere, or just reinstating it and giving proper notice
before they turn it back on. So this isn't really new, but short of providing
an unlimited plan, this is a good alternative in my opinion.

